# Can't print web pages on Firefox anymore



## Martha Bee (Feb 17, 2011)

I have Mac OS 10.5.8 using Firefox 3.6.13. A few weeks ago, all of a sudden I was unable to print anything off the internet, such as a receipt or coupon.









The printer just spits out one blank page. Preview shows a blank page as well. I emptied all caches and cleared browsing history. I think I've tried resetting the printer. Maybe I need to go farther with this somehow, or maybe I need to update my Firefox software.

I use a Lexmark X2650, and it works fine in every use (Appleworks, Printing emails, Printing PDF documents, etc.)

thanks for your help!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

AppleWorks? Now there's an golden oldie. Anywho, I have always had printing issues with Firefox. Try highlighting some text in the area that you want printed. Then when you select print, make sure the check box next to print selected frame is checked, and now you should get what you want out of the printer.


----------



## Martha Bee (Feb 17, 2011)

I went back to using Safari, and can print fine using that. Badda-bing. Problem solved. If on Firefox again, I'll try using the highlight solutions you suggested. Thanks! I'm a golden oldie, too.


----------

